#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    Strainer

## Esam

.
    Strainer                    .                        .
        :       Y-Type  Strainer     Basket-Type  Strainer      :



*Y-Type Strainer*
*Basket Type Stariner*


       Y-Type  Strainer                   400  Bar g            Basket  Type  Strainer                (   )        .
                                                .
       Basket  Type  Strainer                                    Supports .
       :
    Perforated  Screens     Mesh  Screens .
      :
1.     Magnetic  Strainers:                  
   .                        
         Stainless  Steel  .
2.       Mechanical  type  self-cleaning   Strainers


3.       Back  Wash  Strainers:               .

* 
* 

See More:   Strainer

----------

